# Cherry shrimp question



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

I had 7 pregnant cherries and for some odd reason only 3 seem to be holding now. they are in a community tank but there seems to still be quite a number of hiding places. also the ones that dropped the eggs i think its their first pregnancy as i got them at the 1/2' size. the 3 that are still holding are at least 3/4' size


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

It's not unusual for new adult female to kick the first berry. As long as they get berried, you will get tons of little cherries, just a matter of time. However, if you have fish in your tank, even with plants, babies will get eaten, just a matter of the percentage. Without fish in the tank, your cherry will breed much faster with confidence.


----------

